# Duratrax envader st



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

i love the car but wont to get beter parts what are some good upgrades to get i alredy upgraded the transmission withall metle gears now dont know what other parts would be good to upgrade???|


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok, good start but.....
1)new tires depends on what you run on,me pavement and packed dirt so i went with pro-line road hawgs and road rage and rims get the associated black rims they look nice and dont break like the stock ones 50.00 for all this or about on towerhobbies.com
2)motor, the motors ok but its a total piece of crap after a bout 3 months, i got the fireball 15t only 15.99 on towerhobbies.com
3)esc well just look at that old one good for bashing but its unreliable(had many many problemss)get the novak xrs 15t motor limit good esc. 49.00 towerhobbies.com
4)new controler.. if you want i got a jr for 50.00 at hobby town usa because tower dosent carry jr. so go with the futuba one for 49.00 (not sure of name) again on tower because that old one is uuugggglllllly!!!  or keep it if you want or get the aluminum wheel for a bout 15.00 on tower
5)try new spring combos, i just adjusted the shock placement and added 60wt shock oil kept the yellow springs.
6) body up to u i got the pro-line crowd pleaser( they dont make it for the evader but the xxx-t one will fit good) 20.00 tower
7)better servo you can pick up one for under 20.00 on tower i run a futuba s2002 it is pretty nice
8)batterys i got some nice gp3300 at radio shack for 24.00 a pop and they last over 30min with a 27turn motor. also you should get a decent charger that can handle nimh, i got the pirahna digital peak charger for 50.00 on tower


so you can upgrade it pretty good for under 200 so decide yourself, but defenitly try tower and just look around :wave: 

p:s ill put some pics of my truck on just reply back and ill get them on by at least wed.


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

tank u buy i have the niro version


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

and i already did the changed tires but how dose the electric version run and still send the pic.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh... sorry :freak: . well it runs great. the reason i cant put up pics till wed or about is because i still need to get my new stuff from tower, just a few parts though. ill put them on as soon as i can :wave:


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

ok ill put my car on two


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

you know i was just kidding on the pm.......  sorry if i had offended you


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

i never said u did
im fine


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

so u like geting parts from tower hobby


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea there so cheap and the shippings a flat rate of 7.95 cant ship a box of ceral fot that..lol


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

how do these look

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBDK1&P=Z

i wont to buy all the alluminom parts for it


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

how old r u? aluminum! oh they look sweet i was gonna buy some but just too expensive, i want mine to be a sleeper :dude:


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

im 15 but i cant spell vary well
i know it cost alot but i wont to have durable parts


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh i was just kidding, but i would get the aluminum parts if i had the nitro too


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

ya i relly wont to but i have to slowly upgrade it coses of the cost they are so exspencive


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

do u think i should replace the shock towers first? or somthing else??


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

um... hello


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

ya what do u need


----------



## Mikey96 (Feb 28, 2006)

My son runs an evader st. I upgraded the servo to all steal. Went with cvds. swaped out the esc for a Novak GTS and wend with the birdman"p2k2" versian motor. We still run the stock shocks with 35wt oil and reds up front and pink in the tail. He looses about 1 out of every 10 mains with it. We are the only evader at our track. The stock diff is a little weak but we havent upgraded it and only have about 1 total failure a season. We run 2 tracks with this truck. On the smaller track we run the 25 pinion gear with the stock ring and a 28 on the big one. The only weak spot that we have found is weight. But other than that with this setup it flies. We run good 3800s in it. Batteries make a world of difference.

Hope this helps


----------

